# Need help finding a trainer



## Jill7727 (Jun 9, 2013)

I live in the Hollis New Hampshire, Townsend Massachusetts area, and I need help finding a barrel racing trainer. I have been riding horses for 10 years, mostly English, and I really want to learn how to barrel race. I do not own a horse at the moment. I am getting a job this summer and my parents agreed to let me take more lessons now that I can pay for them. So if anyone knows any good trainers with in like a half hour of my area I would love to know! Thanks


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Have you tried newhorse.com?


----------



## Jill7727 (Jun 9, 2013)

No never heard of it, I'll be sure to look it up. Thanks.


----------

